# t piece on extraction pipe



## Roboboyo (10 mo ago)

hi guys, 

i only have the one pipe going to my dust extractor, so i have to switch pipes depending on the machine im using

i was thinking of using a t piece adaptor to run 2 pipes ( to bandsaw and sander) My question is, if i have two ducts to the one main extractor pipe would the suction become less affective?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I've seen systems set up with several service pipes that lead into one evacuation pipe.
It all depends on how "airtight" your gates are at each machine that is not in use.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Roboboyo said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i only have the one pipe going to my dust extractor, so i have to switch pipes depending on the machine im using
> 
> i was thinking of using a t piece adaptor to run 2 pipes ( to bandsaw and sander) My question is, if i have two ducts to the one main extractor pipe would the suction become less affective?


I also have a "two machine" setup, but rather than use a "Y" I just switch hoses in a quick coupler. A "Y" is much better than a "T" if you need to do it that way.


----------



## swp (Dec 17, 2021)

Definitely recommend the Y fitting.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

each line (tube) will need a blast gate (valve) to turn off the suction or yes, the suction will be cut way down


----------



## Roboboyo (10 mo ago)

Thanks guys


----------



## Roboboyo (10 mo ago)

*when choosing a pipe to go over 55mm do I need to get a 60mm inside diameter?*


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

describe what your doing better, what pipe over what pipe
typically you size the fitting (blast gate) to the pipe/tube. 
55mm pipe gets a 55mm blast gate or fitting, not many size variations. 
imperial we have 2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6 inch pipe, not much in between
pipe is measure by the inside diameter (roughly)
tubing is measured by the outside diameter (roughly)


----------



## Roboboyo (10 mo ago)

Here is my intended setup


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

you're basically using 2 inch pipe and a shop vac. 
not really worth the cost of setting up dust extraction system. 
the smallest blast gates i've seen is 2.5" and 2.5" pipe isn't available on a budget. 
for as small as it looks like your shop is you could use all flex, flex isn't efficient in length. 
2.5" everything: blast gates, fitting and hose


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree with Ogre, shop vac and dust collector blower are totally different, a shop vac is high suction/low CFM while a blower is the opposite.

Truthfully I dont think you’ll get very effective dc for those machines. IMO you would be better off having a dedicated vac for each machine. 

That said, you can give it a try, keep the distances short and use as little flex duct as possible. Check Shop Built on YouTine I believe he has a ducted system he says works. He made his own blast gates.


----------



## Roboboyo (10 mo ago)

thanks for all the help guys. well, i already have this extractor 






Clarke CWVE1 Vacuum Dust Extractor (230V) - Machine Mart - Machine Mart







www.machinemart.co.uk




are you guys saying that this extractor wont be suitable? i have bandsaw, belt and disc sander and chop saw, and going to be adding a table saw into the mix

im hoping to use this extractor in unison with a cyclone 
filter and diy collector bucket. surely i should get good results?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The big problem with this discussion is the term, "dust extractor" which is not common to us in the USA. Further, liters per minute mean nothing to us folks here.
So, right off I see in that Clarke link every product they show that we would call a "Dust Collector" they call a "dust extractor" even "shop vac" looking things ... it's too 
confusing for me.

Shop vac are not anywhere the same thing as Dust Collector as suggested above.
Shop vacs have high velocity air streams with relatively low volumes (CFMs) of air flow.
Dust collector have the opposite low velocity air streams with high volumes (CFMs) of air flow.
Shop vacs work very well at "point of generation" dust removal, being able to focus their suction on small ports close to the cutters/blades.
Dust collectors work well for large diameter piping with long, smooth wall runs in a system of piping attached to larger machines which make greater volumes of chips and fi dust. They require larger blower with horsepower motors from 3 HP to 5 HP to get the volumes and air speed required.
Shop vacs have small, thin impellers, typically 5" or so in diameter with motors around 1 HP, running on 120 volts, here in USA.
Shop vacs horsepower is rated by engineers and marketing gurus who "over rate" them to a great extent, claiming 6.5 HP and running on 120 volts drawing 10 AMPs, utterly and totally impossible.

Your Clarke "dust extractor" may very well have the necessary air flow and velocity to be the main power unit in a system with large diameter and long pipe runs, but I doubt it. Then if you add in "cyclones" into the mix it gets even more confusing!
The best source I have found in understanding the very complex and confusing terms and requirements of "fine dust collection" is here:





Dust Collection Research - Home


This site is all about dust collection and protection. It shares the risks from fine dust exposure, how to measure your risks and how to effectively protect yourself and those close to you from airborne dust hazards. Fine dust is so extensively studied that researchers call it PM short for...



billpentz.com




I have read this material over and over again for years and still only have a basic understanding of it all, but I keep trying regardless.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

180 cubic meters per hour = 100 cubic feet per minute. I would say that puts it in the "shop vac" category on this side of the pond. Convert Cubic Meters Per Hour to Cubic Feet Per Minute (m3/hr to ft3/min) | JustinTOOLs.com

Actually we do use the term "dust extractor" over here. They are usually high end vac with HEPA certification. Festool, Fein and Bosch make dust extractors.
They are much different than a shop vac, even though the do the same thing. Its all about the filtration and better compatibility with small tools.


----------



## Roboboyo (10 mo ago)

Thanks guys, so will I be able to make my extractor with 100mm pipe work with (50mm ports on my tools?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

DrRobert said:


> 180 cubic meters per hour = 100 cubic feet per minute. * I would say that puts it in the "shop vac" category on this side of the pond.* Convert Cubic Meters Per Hour to Cubic Feet Per Minute (m3/hr to ft3/min) | JustinTOOLs.com
> 
> Actually we do use the term "dust extractor" over here. They are usually high end vac with HEPA certification. Festool, Fein and Bosch make dust extractors.
> *They are much different than a shop vac, even though the do the same thing*. Its all about the (better) filtration and better compatibility with small tools.


Yes, that's what I was getting at, AND they are very high cost machines, like the Festool.



Roboboyo said:


> Thanks guys, so will I be able to make my extractor with 100mm pipe work with (50mm ports on my tools?


Dr Roberts says" it's in the shop vac category" so in terms of what we call "Dust Collectors" for an entire system, no, it's not the same.
However, since you already have it, you can try it and see what it will do. 
Shop vacs are not meant to work on an entire system of large diameter piping.
Honestly, I don't know why you haven't reached out to the manufacturer, Clarke for their recommendations? 
They would know far better that us who are "across the pond" and speak in Imperial units rather than Liters, how it is designed to work.


----------



## Roboboyo (10 mo ago)

Thanks mate, I took your advice and I’ve emailed Clarke 👍


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

you are immediately choking the 100mm (4") extractor down to 50mm (2")
either buy a bigger cyclone, build a bigger cyclone or eliminate it all together
you can run 50mm to individual drops but keep it as big as possible for volume

look at making a thien baffle rather than buying the cyclone
i made a thien baffle out of a old shop vac that mice had destroyed on a jobsite
segments cut on table saw and glued together










finished thien baffle, no pics of it mounted on top of the canister










my testing showed the thien baffle to be very effective
i dumped out my shop vac, cleaned it, hooked the thien baffle before the vacuum
and vacuumed up the pile and any other dust i could find
99.9% in the thien baffle (blue) cannister, vac bottom and filter clean as it started


----------



## Roboboyo (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply, so if I was to ditch the cyclone can I use my 100mm extractor with blast gates with each junction reduced to the mum of my tool in the system?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a simple and straight forward explanation of dust collection basics:





Here's a very simple "cyclone" you can make from two 5 gal Home Depot beckets and some PVC fittings:


----------

